# Answering machine



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I am not connected with any rescue but I saw this and couldn't agree more with this posting. Just thought I would share.

http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/njy/1284564684.html


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow! That brought tears to my eyes...especially the end. Very well written!!


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

Wow


----------

